# Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi there
I just mounted a vf stage II on my corrado and was not running at all !
I set back my original chip and the engin starts now but is not programmed for the kit.
does somebody know if i can try to install the vf GIAC chip without the encryptor and if there would be a risk that i dammage something?
VF-engineering say that the car would not start, but actually with it doesn't either so...
well if somebody had this problem and could help me out i would really appreciate
thanks alot


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (max_imus)*

You will need the encryption board in order for the software to run. Did you check the wiring for your MAF clamp?


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged ([email protected])*

hi,
the thing is that my maf wires colors are not the same as in the mounting kit description, so VF told me remove temporarly the clamp which i did but the engin was still not starting, so i removed the GIAC chip and encryptor and replace by my original chip n now the engin starts !
so i was wondering what would happen if i just insttaled the GIAC chip without the board, VF says the car will not start...ok
if ever i tried that do you think there could be a risk of whatever dammage ?
thanks


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (max_imus)*

just ditch the giac and run C2 problem fixed and no more maf clamp bs


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (max_imus)*

2 things can be happening.
1. If the chip is not in the correct orientation with the encryption board it will not run. 
2. The chip is not all the way down into the encryption board. 
Check to make sure the 2 notches on the encryption board and chip are in the same orientation as the one on your ECU.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (websaabn)*

Yes ditch the GIAC chip and run C2 1st Reliability and 2nd more power.


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (VR6DPLMT.)*

hi,
thanks for answering
i dont get what you mean please be aware that i am french and that i dont english technical words








thanks


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (max_imus)*

max,








On the top part of the chip you can see there is a little notch cut in it, the encryption board should have the same thing. Those notches have to line up with the notch on the ECU.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged ([email protected])*

How did you make out Max?


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged ([email protected])*

hi,
well the encryptor doesnt have a notch ! but i mount it the it was when i received the kit
in the mean time im waiting for VF to send me the new one, ill let you guys know how it works 
and thanks alot for your help n responding


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged ([email protected])*

Hi is that VF engineering company serious ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (max_imus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max_imus* »_Hi is that VF engineering company serious ?








 
What do you mean by "serious" ?


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged ([email protected])*

well are they really professionals ? cause i received the kit and the chip is not working, and till now its been 2weeks waiting for them to send me another one


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged ([email protected])*

where are u from ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (max_imus)*

We are based out of Massachusetts. 2-3weeks would sound about right if they sent is via snail mail. Give them a ring and ask for a tracking #. Sounds like if the chip does not work whatsoever in the proper alignment, then it could very well be a bad chip.


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged ([email protected])*

oh thats not faraway from where i used to live, now im in France.
well they have been asking me for pictures of the clamp connection, the chip, the chip and the board, n so n so, i called many times. n we end up in an argue.
so thats why i ask you if they have a solid reputation cause till now for the price and the after sales service im really disapointed.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (max_imus)*

Should have went turbo. Hope You get everything sorted out. G/L


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (Bthornton10)*

How you making out Max?


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged ([email protected])*

hi, 
well received the new chip yesterday and gonna try it tomorow hope this time will work !
thanks foe asking
ill let you know how it works.....


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged ([email protected])*

Hi,
ok guess what ive been waiting for that chip for 2 weeks 
and well the engin start and stalls right away no idle, and sometimes just a big detonation ahahah great !
im really pissed off lol
check this 
http://www.youtube.com/user/vr...OYFZ4


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (max_imus)*

But it runs fine with the stock chip?
Is the MAF clamp plugged back in?
Is the ISV plugged in?


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged ([email protected])*

whats the stok chip?
it runs with the original chip , but you can easily notice that the car will be undriveable


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (max_imus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *max_imus* »_whats the stok chip?
it runs with the original chip , but you can easily notice that the car will be undriveable

The original is what I meant. I had a MAF clamp wired wrong once and it would start, but wouldnt run for long. 
Here are some thread that might help you check the wiring. You can also unplug your ISV (idle stabilization valve) as these are prone to causing the stalling issues with the GIAC and C2 software. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3976338
Courtesy of James @ 4 Seasons










_Modified by [email protected] at 3:52 PM 11-6-2009_


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged ([email protected])*

any more info i have the same problem car will not start with giac chip and i can not figure out the maf box


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Luv
well mine finally runs correctly i dont know yet cause now the oil feed hose to the blower is leaking....! well what i did at the end, i sent my stock chip to VF so they could read it and find out what was wrong with theirs ! its been costing me lots of money with all those back n forth shipings ! those guys are really far from being professionels ! and they are so cheap ! no apologies, no excuses, no nothing. for the Maf red to any positive aft key on, black to permanent ground, the clamp is a bridge btween the black wire of your harness. follow the cd discription. are your wires same colors as on the CD ? good luck let me know bye


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (luv2exl8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luv2exl8t* »_any more info i have the same problem car will not start with giac chip and i can not figure out the maf box 

The voltage signal come from the MAF (Black wire on stock harness) this needs to be cut and the 

MAF----(stock black wire)---->(MAF Clamp solid blue wire)--------->(MAF Clamp)
MAF Clamp-----(Blue/Red)----->(Black stock wire)------>(ECU)
If these two wires are reversed it can cause a "no start" condition.


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged ([email protected])*

Good luck bud...You should give c2 a call and just tell VF to suck a D!








Kyle


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Corrado vr6 1995 VF-Supercharged (dub_slug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub_slug* »_Good luck bud...You should give c2 a call and just tell VF to suck a D!








Kyle 

exactly what i did last night except my buddie had a vrt built about years ago as an obd1 c2 with 42lb injectors (supposedly there are only bout 5 of these chips in the world idk) and we have sence swaped it to obd2. so i installed the old obd1 software and runs mint the only thing i need is the bigger maf housing so i can plug in my maf. And i need to know where the vacume line would go thats on top of the diverter valve. Also i only got 150miles to a tank of gas wtf lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

well finaly car is not working ! goes ok till engin gets 70degrees celcius


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

and know VF tells me to install my stock chip that the car should run ok with it ?! so why do they sell a chip of theirs ? those guys are nuts and so proud !!
maybe you should try your stok chip you never know !


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (max_imus)*

Sounds like you might have a bad coolant temp sensor. The reason being is that around that point the car comes out of cold start.


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

? well the sensor picks up only the temp ?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (max_imus)*

There should be 3 sensors, 1 brown, 1 yellow, one blue. I believe its the yellow one that the ECU monitors.


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

ok but the thing is that the car was running correctly before i mounted the vf kit even though was heating alot like all vr6 i bet.
well vf told me last night to reinstall my stock chip that the car should work correctly ???!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: (max_imus)*

With the stock chip you will be running lean. It will start and run, but not well.


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

yup i bet, i bought a temp sensor the one that is related to the ECU, ? i kind of hope could be the cause


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (max_imus)*

You should really ditch VF and go with C2. You can get everything from the forced induction classifieds, wont even cost you that much. But see what the CTS does first.


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (marat_g60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marat_g60* »_You should really ditch VF and go with C2. You can get everything from the forced induction classifieds, wont even cost you that much. But see what the CTS does first.

x2 i played with the giac crap for about 4 hours and then i said screw it and got c2 works awesome


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

whats a c2? is that a chip ? whre can i find ?


----------



## marat_g60 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (max_imus)*

http://www.C2motorsports.net
They make good software for our cars, n/a or boosted. You will need the 30# obd1 corrado software, 30# red top injectors and maybe a MAF housing I cant remember what the stage 1 uses.


----------



## max_imus (Oct 21, 2009)

i hav 330cc injectors


----------

